# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Kuri, home robot, Mayfield Robotics, Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Mayfield Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Meet Kuri, an intelligent robot for the home

Uploaded on Jan 3, 2017




> Mayfield Robotics has unveiled Kuri, a cute little home robot.






Mayfield Robotics CTO Kaijen Hsiao on Kuri Robot

Uploaded on Jan 3, 2017




> Mayfield Robotics CTO Kaijen Hsiao describes Kuri, a mobile robot for the home.


"Mayfield Robotics Announces Kuri, a $700 Home Robot"

by Evan Ackerman
January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Kuri robot wants to join your family

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> This social robot can keep an eye on your house, play with your kids or even get your dog to stop lying on the couch.

----------


## Airicist

Mayfield Robotics Kuri home robot prototype walk-through

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> Kaijen Hsaio, co-founder and CTO of Mayfield Robotics, walks us through two years of robot prototypes

----------


## Airicist

Meet the world's friendliest home robot

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> Kuri, developed by Mayfield Robotics, is not only a home assistant — it was designed to be a companion as well.

----------


## Airicist

Making Robots Lovable with Mike Beebe of Mayfield Robotics at CES 2017

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Mike Beebe of Mayfield Robotics sits down with Devin Coldewey to discuss giving their Kuri robot personality and the ways users might integrate her into the household.

----------


## Airicist

Kuri home robot at CES 2017

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Kuri is an intelligent home robot from Mayfield Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Playlist "Lost Robot"

----------


## Airicist

Bosch, Kuri and diversity: Sarah Osentowski, COO Mayfield Robotics

Published on May 5, 2017




> Diversity is very important at Mayfield Robotics. COO Sarah Osentowski explains which advantages it brings to the start-up and tells also about some features of their adorable home robot Kuri.

----------


## Airicist

The development of Kuri: Stephanie Lee, engineer at Mayfield Robotics

Published on May 5, 2017




> Starting everything from the scratch is always a big challenge in a development process. Engineer Stephanie Lee explains how Bosch start-up Mayfield Robotics in Silicon Valley coped with that for their home robot Kuri.

----------


## Airicist

Stephanie Lee of Mayfield Robotics

Published on Jul 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Udacity Explores: Designing Kuri with Kaijen Hsiao of Mayfield Robotics

Published on Jul 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Cute little robots are coming to record your life

Published on Aug 1, 2017




> Kuri Vision is Mayfield Robotics' idea for automatically-recorded videos of family and friends, all done on a little robot that lives in your home.

----------


## Airicist

This cute home robot takes videos of you

Published on Aug 1, 2017

"Kuri Robot Brings Autonomous Video to a Home Near You"
Mayfield Robotics improves their home robot Kuri, adding track wheels, structural updates and “Kuri Vision,” an autonomous home video program

by Alyssa Pagano
August 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mayfield Robotics ceases production of Kuri robot amid a questionable future"

by Brian Heater
July 25, 2018

----------

